# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Photo of the month November 2010

## John Clare

Please vote for the November Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look  through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the  numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll  closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of  luck to everyone!

*1 Black-Eyed? Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - Cheri (bshmerlie)**:



**2 Litoria chloris? - Jacko (jackodogga)**:



**3 Pacific Chorus Frog - Pseudacris regilla - Jo-Anna (Jace)**:



**4 Lemur Leaf Frog - Hylomantis lemur - Tony**:



**5 Dyeing Poison Dart Frog "Surinam Cobalt" - Dendrobates tinctorius - JBear**:



**6 Plains Spadefoot Toad - Spea bombifrons - Kenny (KennyDB)**:



**7 Strawberry Poison Dart Frog "Cristobel" - Oophaga pumilio - JimO**:



**8 Lemur Leaf Frog - Hylomantis lemur - ryangreenway**:



**9 Black Leg Poison Frog - Phyllobates bicolor - wesleybrouwer**:



**10 Whistling Tree Frog - Litoria ewingi - Ebony**:



**11 Dyeing Poison Dart Frog - Dendrobates tinctorius - John911**:



**12 Black Eyed Leaf Frog - Agalychnis moreleti  - Paul Rust**:



**13 American Green Tree Frog - Hyla cinerea - hmarin760**:



**14 Spotted Poison Frog - Ranitomeya vanzolinii - poison beauties**:



**15 Rhacophorus maximus - heinetonk**:



**16 Unknown - Haz**:

*

*17 Gray Tree Frog - Hyla versicolor? - firebellied zach**:

*

*18 Rhacophorus dulitensis - Milo**:
*

----------


## John Clare

I just realized that entry 3 is no Chorus Frog.  Someone mix up their leopards with their chorus frogs?

----------


## John Clare

Please vote!

----------


## volcom19961995

I vote #12

----------


## John Clare

> I vote #12


You vote by clicking your option at the top of the thread, not by posting a message about it.

----------


## JimO

As much as I wanted to vote for my own frog, objectively it was a toss up between Tony's lemur (#4) and Paul's Black-eyed treefrog.  I went with Paul's due to the sneaky and devious appearance of the frog, like he's slipping up on some prey.

Tony, I love the bug-eyed lemur.  It was a very close second for me.

----------


## Paul Rust

*I'm with Jim, that Lemur is really spectacular Tony.
*

----------


## Jace

> I just realized that entry 3 is no Chorus Frog. Someone mix up their leopards with their chorus frogs?


*Yes, that was me-sorry.  I usually submit a picture of my Pacific Chorus frog and messed myself up.  That is definitely a Leopard frog.  Oops! *

----------


## Tony

Thanks guys.

----------


## John911

> As much as I wanted to vote for my own frog, objectively it was a toss up between Tony's lemur (#4) and Paul's Black-eyed treefrog.  I went with Paul's due to the sneaky and devious appearance of the frog, like he's slipping up on some prey.
> 
> Tony, I love the bug-eyed lemur.  It was a very close second for me.


X2.  Both capture some personality.  Great pictures.

----------


## John Clare

Currently I can't get Tony's winning photo to put on the cover of the site (as you can see, it's not showing).  I've PM'ed him in the hopes of getting a copy.  Sorry for the delay.

----------


## John Clare

Currently I can't get Tony's winning photo to put on the cover of the site (as you can see, it's not showing).  I've PM'ed him in the hopes of getting a copy.  Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Tony

Sorry about that, here it is again and I also PMed you the link.

----------

